# Set portmaster to not asking about config ?



## bryn1u (Oct 25, 2017)

Hello guys,

When I use `portmaster -ay --no-confirm` I always get question about settings to choose like `make config`. I have added BATCH=yes in make.conf. When I install or upgrade manually ports like `make install clean` with added BATCH=yes there is no any question. How can I disable asking in portmaster(8)?


----------



## MarcoB (Oct 25, 2017)

If you want all options set as default, you might as well just use pkg. What's the point of using ports when all options set are the default ones?


----------



## Datapanic (Oct 25, 2017)

*-G*     prevents 'make    config'


----------



## bryn1u (Oct 25, 2017)

MarcoB said:


> If you want all options set as default, you might as well just use pkg. What's the point of using ports when all options set are the default ones?


I can't becouse i compile ports with Pie, SafeStack, fstack-protector and fstack-protector-all. Using pkg i will never get those packages.


----------

